# Yeast Question



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The post on sulfites just jogged my memory. I tried using a new batch of Wyeast 1968 in a pale ale and it smells pretty bad, and a little sulferous. I have only had this happen with lager yeasts in the past. Is this normal for this yeast (Fuller's/London Ale)? I've heard of "Burton Stench" before, but thought that it was a type of contamination.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I haven't gotten sulfur with 1968 before, but I haven't used it in meads. Let 'er age... sulfur is rarely a contamination but a fermentation byproduct that subsides with age and racking.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

This is a beer. I suspect that its contamination as I am fermenting in what is normally a bottling bucket. Suckage.


----------

